# Orange Crush Display



## Jonnycrush (May 21, 2022)

Finally I got around from moving most of my collect from my work shop to my basement.
Enjoy


----------



## mrosman (May 21, 2022)

Love your display Johnnycrush.... a lot of nostalgia for me.  You have a great start... got to get you an amber, diet crush.. very hard to find - in the same class as the large, amber mae west.  Keep on going - great.


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 21, 2022)

mrosman said:


> Love your display Johnnycrush.... a lot of nostalgia for me.  You have a great start... got to get you an amber, diet crush.. very hard to find - in the same class as the large, amber mae west.  Keep on going - great.


Thanks for the kind words Micheal. Yes the amber diet crush is on my bucket list. I missed out on one last year on eBay.


----------



## UnderMiner (May 21, 2022)

Beautiful collection. I like all the other OC memorabilia you put around it too! You should fill one of the clear ones with orange water to simulate how it would have looked full when it was new. This is the only bottle in my collection that I have done this for because orange looks neat!


----------



## islamoradamark (May 25, 2022)

Your Crushing it


----------



## Jonnycrush (May 29, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Beautiful collection. I like all the other OC memorabilia you put around it too! You should fill one of the clear ones with orange water to simulate how it would have looked full when it was new. This is the only bottle in my collection that I have done this for because orange looks neat! View attachment 237073


Thanks, Thats a good idea I might have to try that.


----------

